# Hey! Where did the tire threads go?



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

After getting a new set of customized coilovers, I re-balanced and realigned the car for a recent event. Track is Big Willow here in California. Map here.

Pictures of tires shown are the fronts. I have -3 deg for the fronts and -2 for the rears. Now given the track layout, can someone tell me which is the FRONT RIGHT tire and which is the FRONT LEFT tire? 

EDIT: updated my track blog.


----------

